# 4x4 MTD/Cubcadet help with chain sprockets...



## toolman (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks for looking there's only one right way they can go....


Hello everyone,new here. I have (had) two MTD 4x4 snowblowers one for parts another to fix up. After ripping the better one apart and replacing the Bearing/bushings in the chain case assembly I seen that it was to good to scrap the other one for parts as it had the same problem. I made a diagram of the rotation of the chain that goes around the 4 sprockets that turn the wheels and replaced the bushing no problem, the problem now is I took the other chain case assembly apart around the same time and lost the diagram for the orientation of the chain. one manual says make sure the yellow dot on the case are to the rear. But the chain goes over the top drive sprocket then I don't know if it should go to the left or right of the small sprocket first then continue on to the other sprockets that turn the wheels. If anyone had one of these apart and can remember I would appreciate a reply ... I guess it's kind of hard to imagine it without a picture I will try to get a pic. posted a little later. 
Thanks Ron.


----------



## 357canadian (Jan 11, 2017)

toolman said:


> Thanks for looking there's only one right way they can go....
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,new here. I have (had) two MTD 4x4 snowblowers one for parts another to fix up. After ripping the better one apart and replacing the Bearing/bushings in the chain case assembly I seen that it was to good to scrap the other one for parts as it had the same problem. I made a diagram of the rotation of the chain that goes around the 4 sprockets that turn the wheels and replaced the bushing no problem, the problem now is I took the other chain case assembly apart around the same time and lost the diagram for the orientation of the chain. one manual says make sure the yellow dot on the case are to the rear. But the chain goes over the top drive sprocket then I don't know if it should go to the left or right of the small sprocket first then continue on to the other sprockets that turn the wheels. If anyone had one of these apart and can remember I would appreciate a reply ... I guess it's kind of hard to imagine it without a picture I will try to get a pic. posted a little later.
> Thanks Ron.


Hi. I have the same snowblower. I took apart the chain assembly but I'm not sure what is the best procedure to place it back on. Please help.


----------

